# Vanilla Bean Paste vs. Vanilla Extract



## gene621 (Dec 16, 2007)

So i'm sitting here with a nice bottle of Neilson-Massey Madagascar Vanilla Bean Paste. I was wondering what the -actual- equivalent is to Vanilla Extract. It says on the bottle that 1 TBS. paste is equal to 1 TBS extract (approximate). However, elsewhere in these forums, it says that while the paste has a truer vanilla flavor, it is less pronounced/intense than the extract. Thus, I was wondering how much extra to add in order to get the same flavor intensity of extract while maintaining the superior vanilla flavour. Any thoughts?


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

For me vanilla paste and vanilla extract are two different ingrediant and shouldn't be swapped unless in an emergancy. (The same way I view dried herbs and fresh, or mint extract and fresh herb)

Vanilla bean paste is best used in applications where seeing the bean is important. T for T it doesn't have the same kind of power. I reserve paste for delicate things like custard and sauces, ice cream, frosting, If I do use it in cakes I will only use it in genoise or anglefood, but I will also add a bit of extract to reaffirm the flavoring.

I would never use it in say cookies (except short bread) or tea breads because the flavor would get lost. 

The flavors are different. Vanilla extract provides a intense flavoring that distributes well in batters and mixes. Vanilla bean paste (is just like beans except with sugar) and is intense, a more spicy flavor but without the abilty to distribute well or blend with other ingredients. It really is best used when it is the star garnish or ingredient.


----------

